# Does any one have Sharp DT510?



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Does any one have Sharp DT510? How is the HD picture quality? I am going to change a "bonus room" to a HT with 100" screen and was looking to buy one. I am a little concerned about the short lamp life and the only 1000 lumens. Thank you.

Matt


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello,

I don't have that projector. Kindly advise why this projector and what budget you have assigned.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

The Sharp DT-510 is an anomoly in the projector world...lots of people talk about it but no-one seems to own one?!? The Sharp DT-500 was well reviewed and had a loyal following. The DT-510 sounds like a similar projector but it's VERY difficult to find anyone who has seen one...let alone own one.

I searched for professional reviews and user reviews for months and found zero professional reviews and only a single owner. The owner was pleased but his unit had a jitter problem and he returned it.

Had I found a single pro review of the Sharp and had it been positive, I might just own one today instead of my Mits HC1500 (which is very good by the way).


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I am still deciding between the SHarp DT510 or the Optoma HD65. I have read a couple of reviews on the HD65 and heard nothing but great things about it. 

Is the Mits HC1500 ceiling mountable? TigerDirect said it was not. I really like the sound of it, if it could be ceiling mounted.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

49erfaithful said:


> I am still deciding between the SHarp DT510 or the Optoma HD65. I have read a couple of reviews on the HD65 and heard nothing but great things about it.
> 
> Is the Mits HC1500 ceiling mountable? TigerDirect said it was not. I really like the sound of it, if it could be ceiling mounted.


Ummm, I think I would take anything that TigerDirect tells you with a big ole' grain of salt. All home theater projectors are ceiling mountable. Do a quick google search for Mits HC1500 ceiling mounts and you should garner a thousand or so hits...every ceiling mount company makes one. That plus the fact that mine is happily hanging from the ceiling now leads me to believe that either the sales-rep has an agenda or doesn't really know what he/she is talking about.

I've seen and like the Optoma HD65...it's a nice unit. If it retailed for the same as the Mits, I would definitely have a hard time making up my mind. At the end of the day it would come down to which of the two does better post calibration. Most ISF Techs will tell you that the Optoma doesn't fare as well as its competition post calibration. Of course, if you're not going for a pro calibration, the difference between the Optoma and the Mits is very minor. I would opt for the better deal if it were between the two.

I trust you know about DLP offset and zero lens shifting right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Keith from Canada said:


> I trust you know about DLP offset and zero lens shifting right?


Please advise.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

49erfaithful said:


> Please advise.


DLP projectors have a fixed offset - meaning that the image will appear above (if table mounted) or below (if ceiling mounted) the center of the lens. LCD's have this offset as well but they offer "lens shifting" which means that you can move the image around and have some flexibility when you install.

With DLP, you need to make sure that the screen is exactly to the center of the lens and that it is at the right height to accomodate the fixed offset. On my mitsubishi, the projector is mounted on the ceiling and the top of my screen is several inches below the center line of the lens.

Long story short - if you are dealing with a room that has a low ceiling (or too high a ceiling for that matter), DLP may not be the way to go. I have a 96" screen and my projector is flush mounted on my 7'6" ceiling which puts my screen in just about an ideal spot. Had my ceiling been any lower or my screen any bigger, I would not have been able to accomodate a DLP without using keystone adjustments (bad).

Also - all DLP projectors employ a different offset. You will need to find out what the offset is on the projector you buy to determine if it will work in your room or not.

CLear as mud?!?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

I am now leaning towards a Optoma HD65. According the manual the Lens offset is around 9 1/2". I am planning on having a 100" screen. The ceiling is exactly 8 feet height. I know the ideal height for the center of the screen is suppose to be 5' 10". I am going to remove a ceiling fan because it hangs 18" down from the ceiling. I think it will be pretty close.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Keith from Canada said:


> .... On my mitsubishi, the projector is mounted on the ceiling and the top of my screen is several inches below the center line of the lens. ...


I don't use a projector .. but just curious: Can you tilt the projector to get the recommended position??? :huh:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

49erfaithful said:


> I am now leaning towards a Optoma HD65....


Like I said before ... I don't have any experience with projectors (maybe someday I will get one), I don't know if you're a Costco member, but I saw this today http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...ang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10608-Cat28314&topnav= ... I don't know which one is better (Optoma HD65 or Panasonic PTAX200U) but it seems as a good deal with all the cables included in the package... :yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I found this website and did a comparison ... http://www.visualapex.com/lcdprojectors/compare.asp ... hopefully somebody with experience can explain what they mean :yes:


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

49erfaithful said:


> I am now leaning towards a Optoma HD65. According the manual the Lens offset is around 9 1/2". I am planning on having a 100" screen. The ceiling is exactly 8 feet height. I know the ideal height for the center of the screen is suppose to be 5' 10". I am going to remove a ceiling fan because it hangs 18" down from the ceiling. I think it will be pretty close.


The Optoma has a similar offset to the Mitsubishi. If you have an 8' ceiling, you will be fine. The general rule of thumb for screen height is that your eyes should be parallel to the bottom 1/3rd point of the screen. Without tiered seating, this is actually fairly low on the wall.

As I mentioned in a previous post, the Optoma is a very nice unit and the price seems to be creeping down nicely.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I don't use a projector .. but just curious: Can you tilt the projector to get the recommended position??? :huh:


Tilting leads to distortion. This can be compensated to a certain degree with keystone (digital) correction but this is not recommended as it degrades the image. 

It's really about balance - if you only need a moderate tilt and some minor keystone, it's no big deal to the average user. If you tilt it to excess, keystoning will be a problem.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Like I said before ... I don't have any experience with projectors (maybe someday I will get one), I don't know if you're a Costco member, but I saw this today http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...ang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10608-Cat28314&topnav= ... I don't know which one is better (Optoma HD65 or Panasonic PTAX200U) but it seems as a good deal with all the cables included in the package... :yes:


A few points - The Panny is retailing for $400 more than the Optoma and $500 more than the Mitsubishi. You can get virtually all of the cabling in that package for $75-$100 if you know where to shop. That still leaves a big price discrepancy given that most people are looking for to build something for a reasonable price. 

Second, the Panny is LCD and the Original Poster was looking for DLP. The performance gap between DLP and LCD is closing but, most people will tell you that DLP outperforms LCD at any given price-point.

Last point - don't be fooled by specs when looking at DLP vs. LCD - the numbers are very deceiving.


----------

